# serveur de fichiers avec iMac G3



## bibiche (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
voilà mon problème :
j'ai une quinzaine de PC sous xp ou win98 sur chacun desquels tournent environ 10 élèves. Je voudrais créer un serveur de fichier pour tout ce petit monde sur un iMac G3 récupéré. Il faudrait que chaque élève puisse avoir accès à ses documents par un mot de passe, c'est la seule exigence. Est-ce que c'est possible ? On m'a parlé de Samba, mais j'aimerais avoir l'avis d'utilisateurs avant de me lancer. Je n'ai aucune pratique de Linux, mais est-ce indispensable d'installer une distribution Linux, ou bien le noyau unix permet-il de faire ça ? (vous voyez, j'y connais rien !)
merci de vos conseils.

config : iMac G3 350 - 1Go RAM - Tiger


----------



## bibiche (26 Février 2010)

euh... y'a personne ? ou ma question est mal posée ? ou pas au bon endroit ?


----------



## ppierre (2 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Dans les préférences systèmes, Partage, il suffit d'activer "Partage Windows".
Tout compte actif sur le mac peut se connecter avec mot de passe à son "home".

Pierre


----------



## bibiche (2 Mars 2010)

OK merci.
"tout compte actif", ça veut dire qu'il faut ouvrir toutes les sessions sur le Mac pour que les utilisateurs puissent y accéder depuis leur poste windows ?!


----------



## ppierre (2 Mars 2010)

bibiche a dit:


> OK merci.
> "tout compte actif", ça veut dire qu'il faut ouvrir toutes les sessions sur le Mac pour que les utilisateurs puissent y accéder depuis leur poste windows ?!



Non, mais il faut disposer d'un compte et d'un mot de passe sur l'iMac pour pouvoir s'y connecter.
La session ne doit pas être ouverte.


----------

